# new photography related domains



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

totally random, but will anyone buy any of the new *photog related* domains?? 

.photography
.photos
.camera


I'm one for clever domain names os this could be interesting. Not sure which of these offer private registration for me - which is 99% non negotiable. Gotta have that in place.

MaxPowerOn.camera
Sincs.photos
PosterBoyLoves.photography

lol

H!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Thought about it, decided against it. Doesn't work with our current branding & don't see it melding with anything in the future.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Thought about it, decided against it.


Same here. I don't see the specific value in it.


----------

